# *Spoiler*  next event?



## Ashariel (Feb 20, 2018)

Anyone know anything more about whats next?


----------



## pidge (Feb 20, 2018)

This is very floral, so my guess is it's gonna be another flower event and probably going to give us some new cute as heck flower items. It looks like theres a flower lamp?? Or just a flower stand, and Lily seems to be set on a bench or a swinging bench which could be items for collecting a certain amount of flowers (Also the bottom oval looks kind of like the flower clock in NL, don't you think?)


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 20, 2018)

It does...there's a rumour saying that there might be a new island opening this spring exciting stuff!!


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Feb 20, 2018)

Oooo
Mystery. 
Intrigue.
Flowers.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 20, 2018)

Three theories on what it could be:

Something to do with Leif
New Location
Flower Event

Or maybe A Leif related flower event. Which is not very creative...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 20, 2018)

Nintendo is very confident in the success of this game, I guess.  The events are certainly something to do, but I'm not able to do anything but play everytime I get free time because I'm scared I won't get all the items in time.  You can see how that would be stressful.  I wish the events would be released farther apart. :/


----------



## J087 (Feb 20, 2018)

LEIF's event


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 20, 2018)

This best not be a catching of bugs event! That would give me a panic attack! I think that a new type of event is in order! Like a grow special flowers and trade them for the items, event.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 20, 2018)

Chewy.7204 said:


> This best not be a catching of bugs event! That would give me a panic attack! I think that a new type of event is in order! Like a grow special flowers and trade them for the items, event.


inb4 they'll have a chance to fail on growing.


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 20, 2018)

T think they should have a bug or fishing tournament like nl!!


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 21, 2018)

OMG... a new Island would be so awesome!!


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 21, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> T think they should have a bug or fishing tournament like nl!!





Gruntilda said:


> OMG... a new Island would be so awesome!!



I know I can't wait!!


----------



## J087 (Feb 23, 2018)

The ladybug-catching spring event will probably start within 5 days seeing how the snow will be gone on the 25th. If so the fishing event will probably start on the third saturday of March (17th), paying homage to the New Leaf Fishing Tourney.


----------



## Deathamabob (Feb 25, 2018)

J087 said:


> The ladybug-catching spring event will probably start within 5 days seeing how the snow will be gone on the 25th. If so the fishing event will probably start on the third saturday of March (17th), paying homage to the New Leaf Fishing Tourney.



Yup, the Leif event is coming soon.

From the discord:
#Leif's Spring Flower Event
< 2018-02-27 06:00:00 UTC - 2018-03-09 05:59:59 UTC >

#Host the Most (Wave 6)
< 2018-03-07 06:00:00 UTC - 2018-03-13 05:59:59 UTC >

#Super Mario Crossover Event
< 2018-03-10 06:00:00 UTC - 2018-03-21 05:59:59 UTC >


----------



## Bcat (Feb 25, 2018)

Ugh, I?m going to hate it if it?s another flower event, but I?ll try for those cute things!


----------

